# Car Mount for iPhone 5s with pictures



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks good!

I have something similar but I have a Nokia car dock that has the Qi wireless charging. I just drop my phone in the cradle and it starts charging without needing to plug in wires. I ran the power wire down through the dash beside the cluster right where you have your dock. Works great. You should be able to run a power wire down through the dash and have it come out beside the cig. lighter for charging.


----------



## Timmy (Feb 16, 2014)

well done sir


----------



## Stss95 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have the mountek fits right in the CD player slot and doesn't move or shake at all.


----------

